# Wyndham External Exchange Points Chart



## C30NY (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, Ive been googling, searching tug etc...for this and have now been able to find it.  I did find one in an old post and webpage but I am not sure of the accuracy since they were a few years old.  Does anyone have a link or can share the RCI wyndham points exchange chart?  Also, I know many people have grabbed 2BRs with points totaling one week, but for an ongoing search I assume you must relinquish the set amount to RCI?

Lastly, since the season varies from location to location, can anyone share Hilton Head Island, Orlando and Hawaii's weeks / seasons?  Is Hawaii always prime, etc...?

Thanks again and sorry if this is directly in front of me somewhere and I am missing it!


----------



## C30NY (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok found the chart!!    (of course right after I post)






Still anyone able to answer the season question for the three locations, or provide a place I can look them up?


----------



## siesta (Feb 16, 2013)

To find out what dates correspond to what season, just login to rci via wyndham portal. Click a resort in the desired area, and it will show you the seasons for the area, which is area specific not resort specific.

For example, HHI is red from 2/12 - 12/2 and 12/16 - 12/31

HHI is white from 1/1 - 2/12 and 12/2 - 12/16

That will at least give you an idea when rci considers it primetime... HOWEVER:

Now to see how much points the exchange will cost, it lists that as well, and is NOT always relative to season.

For example: barbados is listed as red from weeks 1-52, and the crane barbados is thhe nicest resort rci has for that island.  Well with an ongoing request i matched a fathers day studio week for this june there and it was 74,000 points! Which is quiet season... 

So to really know what something is gonna cost, dont pay attention to season, find a resprt in that area and look how much the points are for that timeframe, and the resort you are wanting instead if same area and timeframe will cost the same amount of points.


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I am really not sure what that chart translates to. None of the point rates I see on the RCI/Wyndham site end up using those point levels. 

For instance, I just made a 2 BR 1-week reservation at a Gold Crown location in Lake Tahoe next month for 165k. Per the chart provided in the post above, this should cost between 184k and 224k.

Likewise, I search for 2 BR 1-week reservtions for what I know is PRIME (Hawaii for instance), and the highest charge I ever see is 205k.

I am not quite sure why there appears to be a "discount" and even timing (<30 days, >180 days, etc.) doesn't seem to have an effect on the point requirements.


----------



## staceyeileen (Feb 17, 2013)

siesta said:


> So to really know what something is gonna cost, dont pay attention to season, find a resprt in that area and look how much the points are for that timeframe, and the resort you are wanting instead if same area and timeframe will cost the same amount of points.



Siesta has it right.  This is the only semi-reliable way to know the amount of points needed for a particular reservation.  You may as well ignore that chart.


----------



## C30NY (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks.  I appreciate the responses!


----------

